# nice idea for a pedigree website



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

This is awesome, I've never seen it done:

http://www.the1stgoldens.com/males.html

if you scroll a bit, you'll see they have photos of the dog's parents, grandparents, and so on. Really cool.

Of course, as a Star aficianado (sp?) it was really interesting to see the dogs in his background.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

A lot of the pedigrees I have seen on the GRWeekly site have pictures-I love it!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Well a few mistakes in the pedigree but hey who's counting 
Cool with the pictures though!
Wish K9data could rig up an automated one like this in their database.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah, wouldn't that be awesome!?!?



K9-Design said:


> Well a few mistakes in the pedigree but hey who's counting
> Cool with the pictures though!
> Wish K9data could rig up an automated one like this in their database.


----------

